# Is knowing how to do all of the 6 minute solutions and NCEES problems enough to pass the real test?



## lundy (Mar 2, 2015)

I've worked through the SMS and NCEES problems and have a good understanding of them all. Is this enough?


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Mar 2, 2015)

It depends on your approach to the problems. If you understand the theory and methodology used in each problem then you have a good chance of passing.

However, you should understand that the exam may have problem types you haven't seen in your prep. The best way to deal with this is to do as many problems, from as many credible sources, you can. The SMS and NCEES are representative of the difficulty you may see.

I would recommend working through the relevant sections of the MERM companion problem book.

Hopefully I haven't been too specific in this answer. My suggestion is to work the MERM companion problem book and continue working the SMS and NCEES.


----------



## lundy (Mar 3, 2015)

No too specific at all. I was looking for this type of answer. Thanks!

I'll start working through the Lindeburg Mechanical PE Practice Examination and then after that get to the Lindeberg Practice Problems for the Mechanical Engineering PE Exam. This seems in the order of representative of the test to more difficult problems.


----------



## IlliniWood (Mar 3, 2015)

I can't vouch for SMS, as I didn't use them. I "solved" all relevant problems in the MERM and did the NCEES morning and afternoon practice exams. I wouldn't say the MERM problems are that much harder than the NCEES, but they are more time consuming. I owe at least three successful test answers to the practice problems book b/c the setups were almost identical. On the other hand, the NCEES practice exam was easier than the real thing in my opinion. If you honestly know how to do all of those problems that you've been working and understand the theory, you'll be fine.

For the record, I made it through about 6 problems on PPI practice exam (morning) before closing it and never looking at it again. Way too hard for a 6-minute practice run for me.


----------



## lundy (Mar 3, 2015)

IlliniWood said:


> "For the record, I made it through about 6 problems on PPI practice exam (morning) before closing it and never looking at it again. Way too hard for a 6-minute practice run for me."


I'll keep this in mind for sure.

Before going through these, "Lindeburg Mechanical PE Practice Examination and the Lindeberg Practice Problems for the Mechanical Engineering PE Exam" it sounds like I should do the MERM problems. Which from what you're telling me and what I've heard from others is would be the best use of my time. 

I appreciate the guidance and tips from everybody on this forum!

Thanks!


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Mar 3, 2015)

I don't recommend doing the Lindeburg practice exam either. I also started working it and stopped halfway through. I found that time was much better spent working the Lindeburg practice problems which reinforce all the theory and concepts you need to know. Also, working the Lindeburg practice problems forces you to become intimately familiar with the MERM appendices which is definitely to your benefit.


----------



## lundy (Mar 3, 2015)

So do these problems, http://ppi2pass.com/practice-problems-for-the-mechanical-engineering-pe-exam-mepp13.html which are long but helps understand principles

but don't waste my time on these these http://ppi2pass.com/mechanical-pe-practice-examination-mepe.html


----------



## lundy (Mar 3, 2015)

the second link doesn't work for some reason


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Mar 3, 2015)

You've got it Lundy.


----------



## lundy (Mar 3, 2015)

Niiiiice! Thank you again


----------



## P-E (Mar 4, 2015)

The practice problems worked for me. Most will be more difficult than what you may see on exam day, but you will be prepared.


----------



## IlliniWood (Mar 4, 2015)

Agree with above. Only thing is, at this point, you're 6+ weeks out. Make sure you don't waste your time doing problems from chapters that won't likely be on the exam. For example, I don't think I did any of the plant engineering problems, but I did flip through those sections in the book to make sure I knew where certain things were.


----------



## P-E (Mar 4, 2015)

Yeah, if I only had 6 weeks left and just starting to look at the practice problems, I'd be just focusing on problems from my discipline to help with the afternoon session


----------



## lundy (Mar 4, 2015)

I've been studying off and on since the beginning of December so I'm definitely focusing more on the depth section now.


----------

